
A Tesla Solar Roof quote with a shocking total price - turtlegrids
https://electrek.co/2019/06/14/tesla-solar-roof-quote-price/
======
rhacker
I think it's strange that they added a price for "roof" in the quote. That's
the only way they are making this make sense. However the price of "roof" is
not really separable from the cost of a house from a home builders
perspective. The price a home builder (who is just paying people to nailgun
shingles and lay the tar papers down) isn't even paying $10k for the roof,
more like 2k of labor and 3k materials. If a home builder wanted to make solar
a standard option they would similarly be looking at alibaba listing of 10
300W panels for $850 and probably another $15k for 40 lead acids, grid tie,
inverter, charger, and possibly $3k labor. So a home builder is going to save
$60k (but probably add $30k to the home price).

I think home builders ought to just directly compete with this and cut tesla
out from the get go.

